# Bombs away you silly LOB people coming over here



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Careful where you tread on our side... you might just get a BOOM :target:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Maybe the pipe bombers need to organize.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

lol we could call ourselves BALOG (Briars Against LOB) :whoo:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Meh....you pipers are too damn polite to be any "real" threat....


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Meh....you pipers are too damn polite to be any "real" threat....


Don't know that I would go there......


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

we shall see


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Meh....you pipers are too damn polite to be any "real" threat....


LOL


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

x6ftundx said:


> lol we could call ourselves BALOG (Briars Against LOB) :whoo:


Wouldn't that be "BALOB"? Of you could be Briars Antagonizing Real Original 'Gar-ers", aka BALROG. Remember him from SSFIIT?!

(I was up late, that was the best I could do.)



Packerjh said:


> Meh....you pipers are too damn polite to be any "real" threat....





Hannibal said:


> Don't know that I would go there......


Put your pinky finger up and go have a tea cookie, Jeff. He ain't mean it.

ipe:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh, you pipers are good fellas and all, I just don't see that killer instinct required to properly demolish a mailbox...

Pipe smoke smells too good to maintain a proper bombing attitude


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Pipe smoke smells too good to maintain a proper bombing attitude


Cigar smoke doesn't smell good? :shocked:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Oh, you pipers are good fellas and all, I just don't see that killer instinct required to properly demolish a mailbox...
> 
> Pipe smoke smells too good to maintain a proper bombing attitude


Remember my good man, some of us <<<<<<< have just as impressive of a wineador stash as their tobacco cellars..... :eyebrows: :smoke2:ipe:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wouldn't that be "BALOB"? Of you could be Briars Antagonizing Real Original 'Gar-ers", aka BALROG. Remember him from SSFIIT?!


Wouldn't THAT be BAROG?


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

Play nice everyone


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

This is nice...you think we're fighting...I think we're finally talkin'

LOL


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> Cigar smoke doesn't smell good? :shocked:


Compared to a dirty litter box, yes. Cigar smoke only smells good to the smoker(s). Although some are better than others...litter boxes that is!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Uh... Yeah. I'm an idiot.  there was supposed to be "Legion" in between the A and O.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Machine said:


> Play nice everyone


Chris, all of us posting crap in this thread are friends, this is just banter. But, I do want to say I appreciate you posting what you did. There are a lot of guys who start crap on forums, and not a lot of guys who try to temper the flame. I appreciate a guy who does!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

how bout POTHEADs Pipers Of The Highly Explosive Action Division!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> how bout POTHEADs Pipers Of The Highly Explosive Action Division!


That my friend is worthy of more RG for you!!

Banter, anyone???


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> That my friend is worthy of more RG for you!!
> 
> Banter, anyone???


:lol: TY sir!

Isn't it nice seeing the uppity pipers conversing with us cigar smoking commoners? :lol:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh yeah...check my pipe resume...one bowl ever...I'm not gonna try another bowl until I find a decent cob and something better than "bargain blend"

Can you say rookie! 

Cigars I'm more comfy with! They are fun to make go boom


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> :lol: TY sir!
> 
> Isn't it nice seeing the uppity pipers conversing with us cigar smoking commoners? :lol:


Tommy has been hanging out on our side...he's pretty damn cool, especially with the new avatar!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Ugh... It won't let me josh!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Ugh... It won't let me josh!!!


Got'em.....


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> :lol: TY sir!
> 
> Isn't it nice seeing the uppity pipers conversing with us cigar smoking commoners? :lol:


If you can call this conversing. Why, I have to limit my vocabulary to a pittance of it's standard capacity simply to allow for all participants to accept the supposition that we are, in fact, speaking the same language. :fencing:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I ain't get it. Whu'd him thur say?


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Chris, all of us posting crap in this thread are friends, this is just banter. But, I do want to say I appreciate you posting what you did. There are a lot of guys who start crap on forums, and not a lot of guys who try to temper the flame. I appreciate a guy who does!


yeah the idea wasn't to start a fight... the idea was to get back at LOB that helped me when I went over to the other side... I was in chat and everyone was saying never bomb one of them. Well I did once and then everyone said I wouldn't do it again 

it's totally in good fun. It's funny how both sides almost never talk, I don't understand that. We are all here together on the board and for the most part we all play nice when we go back and forth. I also never understand why we don't do something together so I bombed pipe tobacco and they bomb cigars, it's a good outcome so far.

And remember eat, shoots & leaves... it's an important book to read you cigar heads


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Not sure why you are only mentioning the LOB...there's a lot more people going over to pipes that aren't a part of the LOB...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Staxed said:


> Not sure why you are only mentioning the LOB...there's a lot more people going over to pipes that aren't a part of the LOB...


You just happen to be the most offensive of the new converts. :cheeky: oke:


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Staxed said:


> Not sure why you are only mentioning the LOB...there's a lot more people going over to pipes that aren't a part of the LOB...


Never bomb an LOB member because they always take care of their own was the theme in chat and an LOB member was who I bombed... I understand others are coming over but that's why... They also laughed that I didn't even have a humidor when bombing a LOB member.

It's OK, if it wasn't all in fun, I wouldn't have done it...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I've already gotten the bejesus blown out of me by Pipers so no disparaging comments from me. They are polite but they DO hit like a runaway freight train so my advice would be = "Be careful what you ask for!!!"


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

One thing to consider is stealth. Cigar bombs come in more or less square and/or solid packaging to protect the charge. Pipe bombs can come from anywhere.

Any envelope you innocently open.

Any mailer.

Any box.

Soon we will be able to pipe bomb using even innocent-looking postcards!

<maniacal laugh emoticon>


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> Never bomb an LOB member because they always take care of their own was the theme in chat and an LOB member was who I bombed... I understand others are coming over but that's why... They also laughed that I didn't even have a humidor when bombing a LOB member.
> 
> It's OK, if it wasn't all in fun, I wouldn't have done it...


those darn LOBsters!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> If you can call this conversing. Why, I have to limit my vocabulary to a pittance of it's standard capacity simply to allow for all participants to accept the supposition that we are, in fact, speaking the same language. :fencing:


A pittance you say? You, sir, have offended me, by grievously accosting myself and my brethren with such a patronizing affront! I would that you might contain such irrefutably indignant remarks from further parley. Thus, maintain your quietude if affable colloquy proves excessively arduous! I bid you good evening, sir! :fencing:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> A pittance you say? You, sir, have offended me, by grievously accosting myself and my brethren with such a patronizing affront! I would that you might contain such irrefutably indignant remarks from further parley. Thus, maintain your quietude if affable colloquy proves excessively arduous! I bid you good evening, sir! :fencing:


See, I know we'd make you a true pipe smoker. :biggrin:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> See, I know we'd make you a true pipe smoker. :biggrin:


Touche... :lol:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> yeah the idea wasn't to start a fight... the idea was to get back at LOB that helped me when I went over to the other side... I was in chat and everyone was saying never bomb one of them. Well I did once and then everyone said I wouldn't do it again
> 
> it's totally in good fun. It's funny how both sides almost never talk, I don't understand that. We are all here together on the board and for the most part we all play nice when we go back and forth. I also never understand why we don't do something together so I bombed pipe tobacco and they bomb cigars, it's a good outcome so far.
> 
> And remember eat, shoots & leaves... it's an important book to read you cigar heads


*Brain:* Oh we know it isn't a fight that you wanted... It was all clean fun... Trust us, we understand that... 9405503699300408507759

*Pinky: *We love that you are coming after some of us, and we have a pipe on it's way to try the stuff you sent us...



x6ftundx said:


> Never bomb an LOB member because they always take care of their own was the theme in chat and an LOB member was who I bombed...


*Brain:* We really don't take care of our own, we like watching them get bombed as much as (or more then) watching others get bombed...



x6ftundx said:


> They also laughed that I didn't even have a humidor when bombing a LOB member.


*Brain:* Whoever did that was wrong, your bomb to us came out of left field and truly made our week...

*Pinky:* Narf! We never saw it coming...


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Oh we know it isn't a fight that you wanted... It was all clean fun... Trust us, we understand that... 9405503699300408507759
> 
> *Pinky: *We love that you are coming after some of us, and we have a pipe on it's way to try the stuff you sent us...
> 
> ...


I hope you like your new pipe! Any questions just ask... and I assume that tracking number might be going to me but what could be 14lbs :drinking:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> I hope you like your new pipe! Any questions just ask... and I assume that tracking number might be going to me but what could be 14lbs :drinking:


*Brain:* Yes, that one is going to you, but for you sports fans out there... HE HIT US AGAIN!!!

*Pinky: *Brain, what do we do now?!?

*Brain:* Well, the only pipe stuff we have he sent us... So I guess it's time to increase his exposure to cigars... Pinky, prepare a new "mind control" bomb and launch phase II, it's time to escalate!!!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Yes, that one is going to you, but for you sports fans out there... HE HIT US AGAIN!!!
> 
> *Pinky: *Brain, what do we do now?!?
> 
> *Brain:* Well, the only pipe stuff we have he sent us... So I guess it's time to increase his exposure to cigars... Pinky, prepare a new "mind control" bomb and launch phase II, it's time to escalate!!!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO oh my GOD what have I done :hn


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO oh my GOD what have I done :hn


I hate to say "we told you so"...... Naw, I'm fulla crap! WE TOLD YOU SO!!! :lol:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO oh my GOD what have I done :hn


Hell, even I saw this one coming.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> I hate to say "we told you so"...... Naw, I'm fulla crap! WE TOLD YOU SO!!! :lol:


*Brain:* This is one of those times you can trust a squid...

*Pinky:* Narf! They know...

*Brain:* Question is, did you tell them you were hitting a LOB member, or did you tell them you were hitting us?!?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO oh my GOD what have I done :hn


Would you really like to know what you've done, Sir?......you've taken from me a golden opportunity to torment my mortal enemy by sending him down a slope I was planning to throw him down myself.....

Consider your previous encounters with the LOB a mere tip of the iceberg....allow me to introduce myself...I'm the whole freakin' iceberg.

Guess that makes you The Titanic, doesn't it?

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Dang Danny! Great hit on Ian! 

Tried to give an RG bump but I'm tapped out


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Would you really like to know what you've done, Sir?......you've taken from me a golden opportunity to torment my mortal enemy by sending him down a slope I was planning to throw him down myself.....
> 
> Consider your previous encounters with the LOB a mere tip of the iceberg....allow me to introduce myself...I'm the whole freakin' iceberg.
> 
> ...


your avatar gives me the creaps as I am reading that...

mission accomplished, noobs rule and too bad you didn't step up sooner :fencing:

face it a pipe noob has brought joy to your arch enemy through a little act of kindness... and the wheels keep turning!

as my dad used to say... nuts... yes, he was in the war and knew what it really meant... but the saying orginally came from the pacific side of the war not the european theater!

muhhhhaaaaa, yes I am a little crazy but does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> I am a little crazy but does that make me a bad person?


yes it does, but that's a good thing.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Still think it was a good idea?!?

*Pinky:* Boom!!!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

yes, because we both won :rockon:

i got you on a new slope and you got me on a new slope


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

What does a LOBster say when it gets hit by a bomb? Well, we're about to find out.

0311 1660 0002 0232 6225

Isn't it fantastic how President's Day allowed a bomb packaged Tuesday to go out the same day as a bomb packaged Saturday night? :biggrin:


----------

